# Stolen yarn



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

Can I do this? There is a small business yarn owner that had a massive amount of yarn stolen from in front of her door after delivery. She would like to share on the yarn, knitting, websites. Can I share this information here?


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

Why not? This is a good place to get the word out. As long as you don't share any personal information, but store information is fine!


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Please, where was this? If it's my area, I'm in four knitting and two spinning groups. If any of us hear anything, we can pass the information to authorities.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Facebook is another place


----------



## klh1016 (Oct 20, 2017)

Awww, that's just not right! Why?!


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

I'm confused, if she had it stolen, how can she sell it? Am I reading this wrong?

Janallyn


----------



## bokemom (Mar 16, 2017)

janallynbob said:


> I'm confused, if she had it stolen, how can she sell it? Am I reading this wrong?
> 
> Janallyn


I don't think she wants to sell it, I think she wants to know if it shows up on resale sites.


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

bokemom said:


> I don't think she wants to sell it, I think she wants to know if it shows up on resale sites.


Ok, thanks, just didn't make sense to me.

Thanks

Janallyn


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Share is a internet babble word meaning get the word out


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Do you have a neighborhood web site or your local police may also have an email notification--assuming you did go to the police and report the incident. I'm retired and am home most of the time so I do try to keep track of the comings and goings of delivery trucks and watch to see if there is a person or vehicle that will come within minutes to steal a package but I think surveillance cameras (not terrible expensive to install) would do a better job in identifying these individuals. Package theft is done professionally by a team where a vehicle follows delivery trucks that go through neighborhoods delivering packages, they cell phone someone behind them with the address and 5 minutes later a car pulls up grabs the package and on to the next address. 

We have a very quick responding police department who are on the alert but they need to be notified immediately with as much info as possible like description of person/s, vehicle, license plate, time of day, etc. Recently we have been experiencing home thefts where the culprits are getting into cars in driveways that are unlocked, pressing the garage door opener and they are in your home within seconds. These criminals turned out to be 11 year olds, scary that our young people are turning to crime at such a young age.


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

Rhonda61 said:


> Can I do this? There is a small business yarn owner that had a massive amount of yarn stolen from in front of her door after delivery. She would like to share on the yarn, knitting, websites. Can I share this information here?


I don't see why not. It is not selling or click-baiting. It is just general information that might be helpful to the business owner.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

i would be interested to hear


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

The business owner had a delivery stolen, and wants to let others know about it.


----------



## katanamama (Mar 9, 2017)

The only thing lower than a criminal who steals Christmas deliveries is one who will steal yarn.


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

Please keep an eye out for a large lot of yarn and sock blanks being sold. I had huge part of my inventory stolen and am hoping to find my yarn again. (My brand is Yarn Over New York) (I am in New York)

My yarn was being returned from a trunk show. The post office “delivered” the boxes to my hallway. Then a guy came in with a suitcase and stole everyone. It took him 2 trips. He knew exactly where he was going and what he was doing. I have the security footage.



I have some pictures if they are allowed!!! And the woman’s name if it’s allowed


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

Truly stealing yarn is like stealing a man's tools, that may sound sexiest, but it's true.

I just didn't understand the first post, forgive me.

Janallyn


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

janallynbob said:


> Truly stealing yarn is like stealing a man's tools, that may sound sexiest, but it's true.
> 
> I just didn't understand the first post, forgive me.
> 
> Janallyn


That's ok Janallyn! I typed the initial post hurriedly, and I was trying to make sure what I wanted to do was allowed.

:sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

Rhonda61 said:


> Please keep an eye out for a large lot of yarn and sock blanks being sold. I had huge part of my inventory stolen and am hoping to find my yarn again. (My brand is Yarn Over New York) (I am in New York)
> 
> My yarn was being returned from a trunk show. The post office "delivered" the boxes to my hallway. Then a guy came in with a suitcase and stole everyone. It took him 2 trips. He knew exactly where he was going and what he was doing. I have the security footage.
> 
> I have some pictures if they are allowed!!! And the woman's name if it's allowed


Don't see why it is not allowed. If the woman wants her name to be published, that is her choice. Security footage is allowed if the security people don't mind. It is their choice. If it is the owners' security footage, it is up to her if she wants it published.


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

mambrose3 said:


> Don't see why it is not allowed. If the woman wants her name to be published, that is her choice. Security footage is allowed if the security people don't mind. It is their choice. If it is the owners' security footage, it is up to her if she wants it published.


She basically is just asking people to keep an eye out. If you see some of her yarn just contact her. The security information is probably just for the police officers.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

janallynbob said:


> I'm confused, if she had it stolen, how can she sell it? Am I reading this wrong?
> 
> Janallyn


I, too, am confused. I read it through 3 times and still don't understand what is being said.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

I believe from what Rhonda61 posted, the yarn was stolen from "Yarn over New York". Here is their Etsy store:
http://www.etsy.com/shop/yarnovernewyork


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

Joy Marshall said:


> I, too, am confused. I read it through 3 times and still don't understand what is being said.


She was at a yarn show. Her left over yarn was delivered to her home in boxes and left outside her home. Someone stole the yarn from outside her home. She was just wanting people to be looking and if they see someone selling her brand of yarn, to please let her know.


----------



## HMQ (Jun 1, 2015)

Did she report the theft to the police and get a police report? Do the police want people doing this or are they handling the matter? Is she making an insurance claim? Why would you have a "massive" amount of yarn delivered without having someone there to receive it? What were the directions to the truck driver? Why would you have a massive amount of yarn left at your front door? How big is that door? This sounds fishy to me. Too many things do not make sense with this story.


----------



## HMQ (Jun 1, 2015)

I think I am right. Rhonda61 said the guy put the yarn in a suitcase and made two trip=two suitcases full of yarn does not come close to massive. Two suitcases of yarn isn't even a lot of yarn compared to most people's stashes. She said there is security video of the man then she refers to wanting to post a woman's name. First you have to get it straight if it was a man supposedly stealing your yarn or a woman? Did you give all of this to the police including the security video?

Another BS red flag is if people see her yarn to contact her. No if this was legit and she was intelligent she would have people contact the police because it is a police matter. What is the owner going to do to the alleged thief?


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Rhonda61 said:


> She was at a yarn show. Her left over yarn was delivered to her home in boxes and left outside her home. Someone stole the yarn from outside her home. She was just wanting people to be looking and if they see someone selling her brand of yarn, to please let her know.


Well, thank you. I think I get it now. NOT the yarn, the event. Why was it not reported to the police, I wonder?


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

None of this makes any logical sense to me.
1) Police report? - Let them handle it - it is their job.
2) Insurance claim to loss of business inventory? Will be re-imbursed, depending on policy.
3) Making public the photo of 'someone' male or female without police okay, is getting that person (yarn seller) in legal trouble.
4) Size of shipment is contradictory. Why would someone take yarn from a box to place in suitcase - and 2 trips at that. Just take the box!
5) Asking to 'report' high volumn of sales from someone? Or report someone who is selling her yarn? Are you kidding? They may have come by it legally and don't like it.

IMO - Bogus - Big Red Flag.


----------



## HMQ (Jun 1, 2015)

JennyG12 said:


> None of this makes any logical sense to me.
> 1) Police report? - Let them handle it - it is their job.
> 2) Insurance claim to loss of business inventory? Will be re-imbursed, depending on policy.
> 3) Making public the photo of 'someone' male or female without police okay, is getting that person (yarn seller) in legal trouble.
> ...


Me too! too much BS and smoke and mirrors going on about this alleged incident.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Who said that she didn't report it to the police??? And how seriously do you think the police in NYC are going to take this?? Bottom line, I think that if the thief is going to try to unload this yarn, KP members may be the ones to see it show up somewhere like Ebay, etc.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Ellie RD said:


> Who said that she didn't report it to the police??? And how seriously do you think the police in NYC are going to take this?? Bottom line, I think that if the thief is going to try to unload this yarn, KP members may be the ones to see it show up somewhere like Ebay, etc.


5) Asking to 'report' high volumn of sales from someone? Or report someone who is selling her yarn? Are you kidding? They may have come by it legally and don't like it.

We all are not going to rush on over to Ebay and monitor their listing (new or otherwise) 24/7, just to be there on the off chance someone sells 5 skeins at a time a few days or a week apart.


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

Ellie RD said:


> Who said that she didn't report it to the police??? And how seriously do you think the police in NYC are going to take this?? Bottom line, I think that if the thief is going to try to unload this yarn, KP members may be the ones to see it show up somewhere like Ebay, etc.


Thank you!!! All I was doing was trying to help a fellow knitter get her stolen yarn back! She did report it to the police. She has taken all the necessary precautions! 
No matter what I post, This " Jenny" person wants to Bully and Belittle people. I asked her on a previous post if she was an Admin. She never responded!! Admin or not, she succeeded in doing what she set out to accomplish. Bravo, Jenny!!! On a fine days work!

If anyone else finds this persons yarn please let her know. My last post on here ... to many other forums around where you are not belittled.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Ellie RD said:


> Who said that she didn't report it to the police??? And how seriously do you think the police in NYC are going to take this?? Bottom line, I think that if the thief is going to try to unload this yarn, KP members may be the ones to see it show up somewhere like Ebay, etc.


No where anywhere in these posts did she say the police were called or were not called.
I am assuming they were as it was stated that there is security footage of the theft.

~~~~~~~~~~


Rhonda61 said:


> Can I do this? There is a small business yarn owner that had a massive amount of yarn stolen from in front of her door after delivery. She would like to share on the yarn, knitting, websites. Can I share this information here?


~~~~~~~~~~~


Rhonda61 said:


> Please keep an eye out for a large lot of yarn and sock blanks being sold. I had huge part of my inventory stolen and am hoping to find my yarn again. (My brand is Yarn Over New York) (I am in New York)
> 
> My yarn was being returned from a trunk show. The post office "delivered" the boxes to my hallway. Then a guy came in with a suitcase and stole everyone. It took him 2 trips. He knew exactly where he was going and what he was doing. I have the security footage.
> 
> I have some pictures if they are allowed!!! And the woman's name if it's allowed


Is Rhonda61 the store owner here? Or is this a copy and paste from a message?

~~~~~~~~~~



Rhonda61 said:


> That's ok Janallyn! I typed the initial post hurriedly, and I was trying to make sure what I wanted to do was allowed.
> 
> :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


~~~~~~~~~~



Rhonda61 said:


> She basically is just asking people to keep an eye out. If you see some of her yarn just contact her. The security information is probably just for the police officers.


~~~~~~~~~~



Rhonda61 said:


> She was at a yarn show. Her left over yarn was delivered to her home in boxes and left outside her home. Someone stole the yarn from outside her home. She was just wanting people to be looking and if they see someone selling her brand of yarn, to please let her know.


~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Rhonda61 said:


> Thank you!!! All I was doing was trying to help a fellow knitter get her stolen yarn back! She did report it to the police. She has taken all the necessary precautions!
> No matter what I post, This " Jenny" person wants to Bully and Belittle people. I asked her on a previous post if she was an Admin. She never responded!! Admin or not, she succeeded in doing what she set out to accomplish. Bravo, Jenny!!! On a fine days work!
> 
> If anyone else finds this persons yarn please let her know. My last post on here ... to many other forums around where you are not belittled.


That was uncalled for.
Think what you want. It doesn't bother me in the least.
I stated what I thought about the matter. End of story.

I don't even know you, but because of you speaking about me the way you are here --- on my ignore list.
Just so I don't get any more of your backlash and badmouthing me should you get the ITCH.


----------



## HMQ (Jun 1, 2015)

Rhonda61 said:


> Thank you!!! All I was doing was trying to help a fellow knitter get her stolen yarn back! She did report it to the police. She has taken all the necessary precautions!
> No matter what I post, This " Jenny" person wants to Bully and Belittle people. I asked her on a previous post if she was an Admin. She never responded!! Admin or not, she succeeded in doing what she set out to accomplish. Bravo, Jenny!!! On a fine days work!
> 
> If anyone else finds this persons yarn please let her know. My last post on here ... to many other forums around where you are not belittled.


You don't get it do you ? Are you in on this scam? If this was legit she would tell people to call the police not to call her, the supposed victim. This just screams SCAM! No location was given even though people asked for it. No details were provided on exactly what was stolen so how can people know what brand, colors and quantities to look for? The most laughable thing is this post is use of the term "massive", look the word up in the dictionary. Two suitcases of yarn is some yarn not a lot and no way on Earth is this a massive amount. Do you two have some kind of scam you are running? Or are you just a fool and she is using you. The very least you could do is get your facts straight!


----------



## HMQ (Jun 1, 2015)

Rhonda61 said:


> Please keep an eye out for a large lot of yarn and sock blanks being sold. I had huge part of my inventory stolen and am hoping to find my yarn again. (My brand is Yarn Over New York) (I am in New York)
> 
> My yarn was being returned from a trunk show. The post office "delivered" the boxes to my hallway. Then a guy came in with a suitcase and stole everyone. It took him 2 trips. He knew exactly where he was going and what he was doing. I have the security footage.
> 
> I have some pictures if they are allowed!!! And the woman's name if it's allowed


Get it straight was it stolen from the front door or the hall? Did you givr the security video to the police? These are petty basic questions among the many conflicting facts you are making in your posts.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

It kinda sounds like she's going to ask for donations so this woman can recoup yarn????


----------



## HMQ (Jun 1, 2015)

Rhonda61 said:


> Thank you!!! All I was doing was trying to help a fellow knitter get her stolen yarn back! She did report it to the police. She has taken all the necessary precautions!
> No matter what I post, This " Jenny" person wants to Bully and Belittle people. I asked her on a previous post if she was an Admin. She never responded!! Admin or not, she succeeded in doing what she set out to accomplish. Bravo, Jenny!!! On a fine days work!
> 
> If anyone else finds this persons yarn please let her know. My last post on here ... to many other forums around where you are not belittled.


Jenny is making a lot mores sense then you. In some posts you report that yuor yarn was stolen in others you write as if someone else's yarn was stolen. Try to at least get your story together if you are going to try and run a scam.


----------



## HMQ (Jun 1, 2015)

deenashoemaker said:


> It kinda sounds like she's going to ask for donations so this woman can recoup yarn????


In that case they must subscribe to a sucker being born every minute rule and they are trying to exploit it.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

HMQ said:


> In that case they must subscribe to a sucker being born every minute rule and they are trying to exploit it.


 :sm24: a


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

I am not a scammer nor am I an instigator. I belong to a Facebook Forum, where a woman who dyes her own yarn proceeded to tell that her yarn that was leftover from a show was stolen. She simply asked if we could share this information on our knitting forums. 

I thought that I would be sharing with a group of women who would understand. The reason my initial posts were so vague, is The last post I did on here,I was told you can’t put this, you can’t put that, and I had to go back and delete. This “ Jenny” person just went after me on that post. As well as putting information that is supposedly ok to put. The link to this girls website with her freebies for subscribers. 

Then now, she calls me liar, a scammer, ... I did ask before I posted anything. 
Since I can’t get in touch with the Admin. I sent a message to Knitting Paradise’s home office for all my posts to be deleted. 

Sorry for the Inconvenience...


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Rhonda61 said:


> I am not a scammer nor am I an instigator. I belong to a Facebook Forum, where a woman who dyes her own yarn proceeded to tell that her yarn that was leftover from a show was stolen. She simply asked if we could share this information on our knitting forums.
> 
> I thought that I would be sharing with a group of women who would understand. The reason my initial posts were so vague, is The last post I did on here,I was told you can't put this, you can't put that, and I had to go back and delete. This " Jenny" person just went after me on that post. As well as putting information that is supposedly ok to put. The link to this girls website with her freebies for subscribers.
> 
> ...


If the shop owner has a FB page, she can post a notice on that and a picture of the thief and ask if anyone can identify the person and to share the post. She can ask the police if the footage is allowed to be released in that manner. It might also help if she was able in her FB post to identify some of the yarns, if they have labels, etc. This will probably not result in anything, but she can try. If the loss is not substantial, it may not qualify as sizeable enough to warrant any investigation.

One other suggestion. Has she considered sharing the photo with the delivery service? If it was the local post office, contact the Postmaster (only the Postmaster) and see if there is any possibility that it is an employee who knew what and when it was to be delivered. Can't hurt.


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

jmcret05 said:


> If the shop owner has a FB page, she can post a notice on that and a picture of the thief and ask if anyone can identify the person and to share the post. She can ask the police if the footage is allowed to be released in that manner. It might also help if she was able in her FB post to identify some of the yarns, if they have labels, etc. This will probably not result in anything, but she can try. If the loss is not substantial, it may not qualify as sizeable enough to warrant any investigation.


Thank you. She did post pictures, but in another post I was told by some I couldn't post this or I could not post that. I did not know if posting pics were allowed. I was just trying to help someone. It was supposedly 3 large boxes of hand dyed yarns that this person lost. She did report it to the police, but asked if we could share on our knitting forums.

Again, sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

Rhonda61 said:


> Thank you. She did post pictures, but in another post I was told by some I couldn't post this or I could not post that. I did not know if posting pics were allowed. I was just trying to help someone. It was supposedly 3 large boxes of hand dyed yarns that this person lost. She did report it to the police, but asked if we could share on our knitting forums.
> 
> Again, sorry for the inconvenience


I'm sorry for the treatment you received for trying to help. That is why myself and so many others rarely post. I hope someone is able to help her. Think of all that hand dyed yarn gone. So sad for her.


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

ivyrain said:


> I'm sorry for the treatment you received for trying to help. That is why myself and so many others rarely post. I hope someone is able to help her. Think of all that hand dyed yarn gone. So sad for her.


Thank you so much!!! You have NO Idea how much your post means to me. Really!! I truly was just trying to help someone. My daughter just gave me an hour lecture on not posting! LOL!!! 
I am pretty naive and tend to take things at face value. All I could think of how badly this woman must have felt. I did " go off" on Jenny because the last post I did asking about a pattern last week, she went after me then too. I just lost it!

I am trying to get everything I've done deleted, 
But I can't find an admin.

Thank you again!!! Truly it means a lot!


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

ivyrain said:


> I'm sorry for the treatment you received for trying to help. That is why myself and so many others rarely post. I hope someone is able to help her. Think of all that hand dyed yarn gone. So sad for her.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: There was so much taken out of context and/or assumed by other readers of Rhonda's post. People either don't read or read something into a statement that was never there in the first place. Kudos to Rhonda for trying to help the victim of this theft!


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

Ellie RD said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: There was so much taken out of context and/or assumed by other readers of Rhonda's post. People either don't read or read something into a statement that was never there in the first place. Kudos to Rhonda for trying to help the victim of this theft!


Thank you Ellie! I keep saying I'm not going to post anymore on this. But for you and the other poster to say it was fine. I so appreciate it!!! Really!! :sm01:


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Ellie RD said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: There was so much taken out of context and/or assumed by other readers of Rhonda's post. People either don't read or read something into a statement that was never there in the first place. Kudos to Rhonda for trying to help the victim of this theft!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Horrible, hope her yarn is returned.


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

Ellie RD said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: There was so much taken out of context and/or assumed by other readers of Rhonda's post. People either don't read or read something into a statement that was never there in the first place. Kudos to Rhonda for trying to help the victim of this theft!


So true. So true.


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

crivitz said:


> So true. So true.


Thank you Crivitz! It means so much to have some support. Like I said, I'm naive. I try to help everyone. I shouldn't have popped off at Jenny but this was my 2nd post where she just went at me. Anyway, I do thank you! :sm02:


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Rhonda61 said:


> Thank you Crivitz! It means so much to have some support. Like I said, I'm naive. I try to help everyone. I shouldn't have popped off at Jenny but this was my 2nd post where she just went at me. Anyway, I do thank you! :sm02:


If you are abused again you should report it to admin. I don't know if is still AOL or not but it is worth a try. You can also choose the ignore feature on KP.


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

Joy Marshall said:


> If you are abused again you should report it to admin. I don't know if is still AOL or not but it is worth a try. You can also choose the ignore feature on KP.


Thank you Joy! I did use the ignore feature. I tried again to contact the Admin. But received no answer. Not sure if there is an Admin??


----------



## molly14 (Apr 22, 2018)

Rhonda61 said:


> Thank you so much!!! You have NO Idea how much your post means to me. Really!! I truly was just trying to help someone. My daughter just gave me an hour lecture on not posting! LOL!!!
> I am pretty naive and tend to take things at face value. All I could think of how badly this woman must have felt. I did " go off" on Jenny because the last post I did asking about a pattern last week, she went after me then too. I just lost it!
> 
> I am trying to get everything I've done deleted,
> ...


One of these posters seems to have a mental issue and loves to just be downright nasty. The second one I'm not familiar with, yet, but am sure I will be. Ignore them and they will go away. Nice of you to try to help this person.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

That's just not right. I hope they can find the person who did this and hope she gets her yarn back.


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

molly14 said:


> One of these posters seems to have a mental issue and loves to just be downright nasty. The second one I'm not familiar with, yet, but am sure I will be. Ignore them and they will go away. Nice of you to try to help this person.


Agree totally. I'm sorry you have been attacked, Rhonda. Some people are just plain nasty. Don't let them change your kind ways.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

I will happily keep an eye out for the brand name Yarn over New York (which was clearly stated) and report back. Highly unlikely as I live in England. Sounds like the guy who took it knew exactly what he was doing though and presumably has an outlet for it. Sorry for all the unnecessary unpleasantness you’ve encountered.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

curlyq said:


> Agree totally. I'm sorry you have been attacked, Rhonda. Some people are just plain nasty. Don't let them change your kind ways.


Agreed


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

curlyq said:


> Agree totally. I'm sorry you have been attacked, Rhonda. Some people are just plain nasty. Don't let them change your kind ways.


I have to agree.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I wonder if she can collect on insurance from the company she deals with as usually they have a handling and insurance fee..against loss, damage merchandise...


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

janallynbob said:


> I'm confused, if she had it stolen, how can she sell it? Am I reading this wrong?
> 
> Janallyn


Good question. And where does poster live, and why?


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

HMQ said:


> Did she report the theft to the police and get a police report? Do the police want people doing this or are they handling the matter? Is she making an insurance claim? Why would you have a "massive" amount of yarn delivered without having someone there to receive it? What were the directions to the truck driver? Why would you have a massive amount of yarn left at your front door? How big is that door? This sounds fishy to me. Too many things do not make sense with this story.


Agree!!


----------



## nanamags (Jan 19, 2017)

Ellie RD said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: There was so much taken out of context and/or assumed by other readers of Rhonda's post. People either don't read or read something into a statement that was never there in the first place. Kudos to Rhonda for trying to help the victim of this theft!


I agree


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm sure that you posted with the best of intentions, and you did not deserve to be jumped on (suspicion should not be the first reaction here) I am not sure how you expect us to help.


----------



## bokemom (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm not sure what all the negativity is about. From what I understand someone had a delivery stolen and is asking if you see it listed to let her know. She wasn't asking for anything. Watching Facebook and Craig's list for your stolen items is what the police tell us to do here. Delivery theft is so common here that we have local stores that will let you have your deliveries go there instead of your home.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

I know and have used this yarn and I’m so sorry this happened


----------



## LovesK2P2 (Oct 12, 2016)

books said:


> I'm sure that you posted with the best of intentions, and you did not deserve to be jumped on (suspicion should not be the first reaction here) I am not sure how you expect us to help.


I agree, not all appeals for help are scams. This stolen yarn was that persons livelihood and for her to ask for help from people on forums specifically related to their interest in the fiber arts and who regularly purchase via the internet, does not seem at all odd. New York city has a slogan...'see something...say something".... that's all she was asking. And Rhonda1 ONLY asked if it was OK to post that information on this site - any further details could be provided after her question was answered in the affirmative.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

A few thoughts on this post:
1.) The original poster is trying to help a friend asking if it is alright to post the information on this theft.
2.) I don't believe police departments are going to be too concerned with finding the person/people stealing yarn. Diamonds or paintings, yes; yarn, probably not.
3.) 3 boxes of hand dyed yarn would be worth quite a lot of money compared to Red Heart Super Saver. 20 skeins per box at $15.00 per skein = $900.00
4.) When you live in cities, your apartment door IS your front door.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

LovesK2P2 said:


> I agree, not all appeals for help are scams. This stolen yarn was that persons livelihood and for her to ask for help from people on forums specifically related to their interest in the fiber arts and who regularly purchase via the internet, does not seem at all odd. New York city has a slogan...'see something...say something".... that's all she was asking. And Rhonda1 ONLY asked if it was OK to post that information on this site - any further details could be provided after her question was answered in the affirmative.


Exactly. And why jump down someone's throat about a post on KP anyway. There is a polite way to say could this be a scam. Or you could just read the post for what it is. Someone alerting us to a load of stolen yarn that we may come across for sale.


----------



## Sickofitcindy (May 29, 2013)

Thank you Rhonda61 for posting this and for trying to help. I hesitated to do as such because KP draws out some rude people. I know this dyer personally 1. Yes she did file a police report 2. USPS delivered it inside her building even though she did not give them permission to leave it 3. She is not requesting donations 4. There is security footage however how many of you have dealt with the NYPD? It's not going to be a top priority with them. 5. All she's asking for is for people to keep an eye out. It'll be easier to direct the police if they have an idea of where the items are and 6.Those boxes are big but that's not really the point. Would you want to have your livelihood or possessions stolen?


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Sickofitcindy said:


> Thank you Rhonda61 for posting this and for trying to help. I hesitated to do as such because KP draws out some rude people. I know this dyer personally 1. Yes she did file a police report 2. USPS delivered it inside her building even though she did not give them permission to leave it 3. She is not requesting donations 4. There is security footage however how many of you have dealt with the NYPD? It's not going to be a top priority with them. 5. All she's asking for is for people to keep an eye out. It'll be easier to direct the police if they have an idea of where the items are and 6.Those boxes are big but that's not really the point. Would you want to have your livelihood or possessions stolen?


Which is exactly what I understood from the posts. Thank you. And I really hope it gets tracked down and the thief/thieves get their just deserts. Absolutely no call for added nastiness from supposedly fellow knitters on KP.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

beanscene said:


> Which is exactly what I understood from the posts. Thank you. And I really hope it gets tracked down and the thief/thieves get their just deserts. Absolutely no call for added nastiness from supposedly fellow knitters on KP.


Spot on beanscene! :sm24:


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

I saw that on Facebook, such a shame.


----------



## jenlsch (Nov 17, 2017)

ivyrain said:


> I'm sorry for the treatment you received for trying to help. That is why myself and so many others rarely post. I hope someone is able to help her. Think of all that hand dyed yarn gone. So sad for her.


There are a lot of mean,know it all people on here. It is so sad. I like getting new ideas and hints but the drama and mean spiritedness is almost too much for me anymore.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

jenlsch said:


> There are a lot of mean,know it all people on here. It is so sad. I like getting new ideas and hints but the drama and mean spiritedness is almost too much for me anymore.


Everyone seems to be on such a short fuse these days.


----------



## jenlsch (Nov 17, 2017)

beanscene said:


> Everyone seems to be on such a short fuse these days.


Yes. Very sad.


----------



## malem (Aug 31, 2017)

Rhonda,
I am so sorry that a very few jumped down your throat when it seems you were just trying to be helpful. For those who believe that the police will take swift action (or any action) please remember that this happened in NYC. The theft of yarn will not be a major priority. Trust me, I grew up in the Bronx.
I don't know why some felt compelled to pick apart and analyze every word you posted with the intent to prove you are a scammer. As for admin, they no longer exist as far as I'm concerned and, for some, this appears to be an excuse to sharpen their claws and treat others uncivilly. 
Don't be discouraged by those folks and kudos for your kindness!


----------



## Terzian (Dec 12, 2017)

Really yarn. Wow. They must really want it.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Sickofitcindy said:


> Thank you Rhonda61 for posting this and for trying to help. I hesitated to do as such because KP draws out some rude people. I know this dyer personally 1. Yes she did file a police report 2. USPS delivered it inside her building even though she did not give them permission to leave it 3. She is not requesting donations 4. There is security footage however how many of you have dealt with the NYPD? It's not going to be a top priority with them. 5. All she's asking for is for people to keep an eye out. It'll be easier to direct the police if they have an idea of where the items are and 6.Those boxes are big but that's not really the point. Would you want to have your livelihood or possessions stolen?


I had the good fortune to meet the lovely owner of Yarn Over New York at a local fiber show. Her yarn is beautiful, take into account the price of hand dyed yarn and the quantity one could squeeze into a suitcase, the financial loss could be quite substantial.


----------



## Jiggs (Jan 21, 2016)

https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C1AVNE_enUS676US676&q=abundant+earth+fiber+stolen&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjsjM3W6tXbAhU This is a google search for Abundant Earth Fiber when they had their entire inventory of yarn stolen on their way to a show. It was all over social media, many blogs.

Thieves are "earning" a living by stealing delivered goods, vehicles and just anything they can get their hands on.

Thank you Rhonda61 for getting the word out on yet another theft - that the police do not have the time or the resources available to solve.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Rhonda61 said:


> Thank you Joy! I did use the ignore feature. I tried again to contact the Admin. But received no answer. Not sure if there is an Admin??


I don't think anyone knows if Admin is alive and well. I wonder what the sponsors think of the situation, or if they realize?


----------



## Sickofitcindy (May 29, 2013)

Your socks came out beautifully! I haven't been able to bring myself to unravel a blank yet.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Recently a porch pirate was caught red-handed in this area thanks to a doorbell/surveillance camera device. The tape was aired on a local television station, recognized by several viewers who notified police, and she was arrested within a day or two. The doorbell/surveillance camera might be worth looking into. The footage was clear enough to readily identify a thief.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

jenlsch said:


> There are a lot of mean,know it all people on here. It is so sad. I like getting new ideas and hints but the drama and mean spiritedness is almost too much for me anymore.


I agree with you! I stop reading when it gets ugly. Just picked it up again and can only say...in my opinion post was not for KP. Hang in there..we are not alone!


----------



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

Make sure you check eBay for the yarn for sale That is a major sin. Such a shame.


----------



## boomster (Jul 13, 2016)

ivyrain said:


> I'm sorry for the treatment you received for trying to help. That is why myself and so many others rarely post. I hope someone is able to help her. Think of all that hand dyed yarn gone. So sad for her.


Ditto this, 100%


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

Sickofitcindy said:


> Thank you Rhonda61 for posting this and for trying to help. I hesitated to do as such because KP draws out some rude people. I know this dyer personally 1. Yes she did file a police report 2. USPS delivered it inside her building even though she did not give them permission to leave it 3. She is not requesting donations 4. There is security footage however how many of you have dealt with the NYPD? It's not going to be a top priority with them. 5. All she's asking for is for people to keep an eye out. It'll be easier to direct the police if they have an idea of where the items are and 6.Those boxes are big but that's not really the point. Would you want to have your livelihood or possessions stolen?


Thank you!!!! As I said I am naive. I take things at Facevalue. ( fault of mine, I guess) 
All I could think about when this woman posted this, was how hard she must have worked for all this and her inventory is gone. I wanted to help. Thank you for the clarification!


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

hildy3 said:


> I agree with you! I stop reading when it gets ugly. Just picked it up again and can only say...in my opinion post was not for KP. Hang in there..we are not alone!


I'm sorry you feel this way.


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

To Rhonda 61, I have to admit I am really confused about all these posts...I THINK you were being the good samaritan by attempting to alert those in the knitting community of a yarn theft in case we ran across suspicious yarn-for-sale ads. I also THINK you can go ahead and post photos as well as the woman's facebook page...that would do a lot to add to the credibility of your post. 

Finally, there is a definite mean spirited group of people on this website who make unjustified conclusions at the drop of a hat and seem to take genuine pleasure in inciting bad feelings. It irks me and makes me want to jump to the defense of those being attacked, which I know is fruitless, EXCEPT to show my support and good will to those who are being hounded. Sorry you were the target, and if I were you I would hit the ignore button on them so you won't have to read their unpleasantness.


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

I do thank you all for the support and I apologize for it getting so ugly. JennyG12 popped off at me on my last post concerning a pattern. I said nothing back to her then, other than ask was she the Admin? She never answered. Yesterday, it just hit me wrong, and to be called a Liar, a scammer, asked was I in on it, and to top it off, to be asked was I fixing to ask for money? That just wasn’t right! 

I will follow this thread since I did make it, but it’s my last one, until there is an Admin. I found an email under help and asked about the Admin? Again, I do thank you ALL for the support!


----------



## malem (Aug 31, 2017)

Rhonda,
It took me by surprise (although it shouldn't have) to see how swiftly you became a suspect in a scam and then to be suspected of, perhaps, asking for money. We all know that the internet has spawned all kinds of scams of which we should be cautious, but this was taking caution a bit too far and in a rather unkind manner. Take care and try to ignore those who only wish to tear others down. It is a virtual blood sport for some, unfortunately.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

Sickofitcindy said:


> Thank you Rhonda61 for posting this and for trying to help. I hesitated to do as such because KP draws out some rude people. I know this dyer personally 1. Yes she did file a police report 2. USPS delivered it inside her building even though she did not give them permission to leave it 3. She is not requesting donations 4. There is security footage however how many of you have dealt with the NYPD? It's not going to be a top priority with them. 5. All she's asking for is for people to keep an eye out. It'll be easier to direct the police if they have an idea of where the items are and 6.Those boxes are big but that's not really the point. Would you want to have your livelihood or possessions stolen?


I looked at the Facebook page, it is a substantial amount of yarn and worth a lot of money. I'm also thinking about the amount of work that went into dying, I hope someone spots it for sale somewhere and reports it.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

JennyG12 said:


> Why would someone take yarn from a box to place in suitcase - and 2 trips at that. Just take the box!


there was several thefts in our area a few years back. the policy said that thieves will put items in suitcase or grocery style bags because it is easier to claim it is theirs if they are stop. walking away with a box with an name and address on it that they can't produce ID for, gets them arrested. BUT if they have the product in a personal item, like a suitcase or bags, and the boxes are left where delivered, (now empty) it doesn't 'look' so much like a theft.

when one man was stopped carrying a box, he said that it was his in-laws house and they were on vacation so he was taking the delivery to his house for safe keeping. luckily, the police officer was a relative to the house that the man just stole the package from and he was arrested. the police found several boxes with all different addresses on them in his trunk.  apparently that is how his guy made his living.

I sure hope this turns out ok for her but I am thinking she will never see her yarn again and sometimes the police and / or insurance companies are not very compassionate. I can hear them saying, but it's only yarn.....


----------



## KnittingNerd (Mar 28, 2012)

Rhonda61 said:


> I do thank you all for the support and I apologize for it getting so ugly. JennyG12 popped off at me on my last post concerning a pattern. I said nothing back to her then, other than ask was she the Admin? She never answered. Yesterday, it just hit me wrong, and to be called a Liar, a scammer, asked was I in on it, and to top it off, to be asked was I fixing to ask for money? That just wasn't right!
> 
> I will follow this thread since I did make it, but it's my last one until there is an Admin. I found an email under help and asked about the Admin? Again, I do thank you ALL for the support!


There are so many people here on KP. Different backgrounds, personalities there's wonderful people here as well as very Toxic people and narcissistic people just looking for a chance to attack and belittle another just to feel good about themselves. They want to convince you that there is something wrong with you and that they are right and you're wrong.

They say when you run into a Narcissist they raise hell about something you do, something you say, try to say something you said it is wrong or doesn't make sense. Act and treat you like you did something wrong. They make you question your own actions, words or thoughts. They try to convince you no matter what you say is wrong and they are right. They bully you into submission to agree with them. They are like a pack of dogs attacking you over and over until you submit to their thoughts, actions, and meanings of you.

But, always remember that any remarks made to you by these people their words and behavior isn't factual things about you. It's more of a reflection of themselves and who THEY are.

You become the dumping ground of their nastiness, negativity, and attacks. So, they will feel better about themselves. They are not able to have the understanding of their words or actions hurt and belittle other people. Because they just don't care.

"How people treat other people is a direct reflection of how they feel about themselves." ~Paulo Coelho

I thought your post made complete sense. I hope she is able to find those who stoled the yarn and is returned. The custom yarn is not cheap. 20 to 30.00 I've seen them for per skein.

Keep us updated


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Rhonda61 said:


> Can I do this? There is a small business yarn owner that had a massive amount of yarn stolen from in front of her door after delivery. She would like to share on the yarn, knitting, websites. Can I share this information here?


Um, you just did and there are no lawmen at your door ;~D.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Rhonda61 said:


> Thank you. She did post pictures, but in another post I was told by some I couldn't post this or I could not post that. I did not know if posting pics were allowed. I was just trying to help someone. It was supposedly 3 large boxes of hand dyed yarns that this person lost. She did report it to the police, but asked if we could share on our knitting forums.
> 
> Again, sorry for the inconvenience


Why is she not able to set up an account here on KP and provide the details herself? You said she has an etsy shop and is active on Facebook so she obviously knows how to use a computer, set up an account and post.

I'm a retired FedEx employee and know that USPS, FedEx and UPS all have the same standards. In multi-unit dwellings, packages are NOT to be left in hallways or commons areas. The carrier is to put a notice in the recipients mailbox to claim the package at the post office. FedEx and UPS use doortags for this purpose.

If the yarn was being shipped back from a show, simply requesting a signature upon delivery would be a wise option. I'm sorry but there are a lot of "holes" in this story.


----------



## malem (Aug 31, 2017)

The op appears to be asking for nothing, other than keeping an eye out for the stolen yarn. She is simply doing a favor for the dyer. Why the suspicion and hostility? As for delivery services (USPS, FedEx, etc.), they do a great job, most of the time, but sometimes they make mistakes too!


----------



## hvt60 (Jul 3, 2016)

Where did this happen? That would help a great deal.


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

janallynbob said:


> I'm confused, if she had it stolen, how can she sell it? Am I reading this wrong?
> 
> Janallyn


The person who stole it could sell it, duh!


----------



## KnittingNerd (Mar 28, 2012)

hvt60 said:


> Where did this happen? That would help a great deal.


In NYC, It was her own custom yarn she made that she had shipped to a fiber show or something. It was being shipped back to her home where it was stolen from her front door.


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

KnittingNerd said:


> In NYC, It was her own custom yarn she made that she had shipped to a fiber show or something. It was being shipped back to her home where it was stolen from her front door.


FYI to all, her FB page is Yarn Over New York...she posts about her loss and gives permission to share.


----------



## malem (Aug 31, 2017)

Can we now leave the OP be? It seems pretty clear that she had no nefarious intent.


----------



## molly14 (Apr 22, 2018)

malem said:


> Can we now leave the OP be? It seems pretty clear that she had no nefarious intent.


 :sm24:


----------



## ioneodi (Feb 16, 2015)

Is it possible the yarn will show up at another trade show or smaller venue for sale in small quantities? 

An aside: we had a home robbery, SO. CA. Local police answered call from neighbor as we were out of town. Oceanside Police Dept. gave us form to fill out listing stolen property. A, think it was Magnavox, portable cd/tape recorder/radio worth about $200.00 was stolen. Several months later I took a call from a Sheriff or Police Dept. in No. CA asking if I had had the above item stolen? Officer waited while I went to my files to find the registry warrant #. They did not match and it was not mine, but I was amazed at the efficiency of law enforcement. 

Maybe.....hopefully....the yarn will present itself..with publicity, it may be too “hot” and valuable to sell. Ione


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

beachknit said:


> FYI to all, her FB page is Yarn Over New York...she posts about her loss and gives permission to share.


Thank you for posting the pictures. I should have done this, but honestly after my last post I was unsure what I could and could not post.

To the negatives out there, I just wanted a help a person who had her hand dyed yarns stolen. Nothing more. I just feel very badly for her.

If I could get an Admin, I'd get this taken down. I don't think there is one though.


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

molly14 said:


> :sm24:


Thank you!!!! I'd appreciate it!!! :sm01:


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

malem said:


> Can we now leave the OP be? It seems pretty clear that she had no nefarious intent.


Thank you!!! I'd appreciate it so much!!!! :sm01:


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Rhonda61 said:


> I do thank you all for the support and I apologize for it getting so ugly. JennyG12 popped off at me on my last post concerning a pattern. I said nothing back to her then, other than ask was she the Admin? She never answered. Yesterday, it just hit me wrong, and to be called a Liar, a scammer, asked was I in on it, and to top it off, to be asked was I fixing to ask for money? That just wasn't right!
> 
> I will follow this thread since I did make it, but it's my last one, until there is an Admin. I found an email under help and asked about the Admin? Again, I do thank you ALL for the support!


Okay enough is enough. I, repeat I, did not say all of that. Please go back and read who actually said what.
Because of the lack of info being provided, I spoke up with my thoughts. THEN and only then did you actually say more info about the situation. You were not even the one who identified the victim of this crime.

I was only stating what I had thought the limitations were to actually report anyone selling the stolen goods on the internet. And my thoughts (just like many others) about a police report and insurance and such. I was agreeing with others' assessment at the time with the limited info being provided. And my final analysis was your posts were putting up red flags for me. Not towards you but the victim's story. That is it nothing more.

I did not accuse you of lying. I did not accuse you of scamming. I did not state anything even closely related to your statement above accusing ME of saying ""to be asked was I fixing to ask for money?"" You have made erroneous allogations against me in your prior posts. Please look it over and then you can apologize to me and the forum for falsely accusing me.

Pages 2&3_____
My first post:
Jun 14, 2018 17:54:58 


JennyG12 said:


> None of this makes any logical sense to me.
> 1) Police report? - Let them handle it - it is their job.
> 2) Insurance claim to loss of business inventory? Will be re-imbursed, depending on policy.
> 3) Making public the photo of 'someone' male or female without police okay, is getting that person (yarn seller) in legal trouble.
> ...


~~~~~
My second post:
Jun 14, 2018 18:09:30
Answering this post:


Ellie RD said:


> Who said that she didn't report it to the police??? And how seriously do you think the police in NYC are going to take this?? Bottom line, I think that if the thief is going to try to unload this yarn, KP members may be the ones to see it show up somewhere like Ebay, etc.





JennyG12 said:


> 5) Asking to 'report' high volumn of sales from someone? Or report someone who is selling her yarn? Are you kidding? They may have come by it legally and don't like it.
> 
> We all are not going to rush on over to Ebay and monitor their listing (new or otherwise) 24/7, just to be there on the off chance someone sells 5 skeins at a time a few days or a week apart.


~~~~~
My 3rd post:
Jun 14, 2018 18:19:21
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-548897-3.html#12536065
Answering this post and responding with a timeline of posts into one posting:


Ellie RD said:


> Who said that she didn't report it to the police??? And how seriously do you think the police in NYC are going to take this?? Bottom line, I think that if the thief is going to try to unload this yarn, KP members may be the ones to see it show up somewhere like Ebay, etc.


No where anywhere in these posts did she say the police were called or were not called.
I am assuming they were as it was stated that there is security footage of the theft.

~~~~~~~~~~
Rhonda61 wrote:
Can I do this? There is a small business yarn owner that had a massive amount of yarn stolen from in front of her door after delivery. She would like to share on the yarn, knitting, websites. Can I share this information here?

~~~~~~~~~~~
Rhonda61 wrote:
Please keep an eye out for a large lot of yarn and... (show quote)

(I said)--
Is Rhonda61 the store owner here? Or is this a copy and paste from a message?

~~~~~~~~~~

Rhonda61 wrote:
That's ok Janallyn! I typed the initial post hurriedly, and I was trying to make sure what I wanted to do was allowed.

~~~~~~~~~~

Rhonda61 wrote:
She basically is just asking people to keep an eye out. If you see some of her yarn just contact her. The security information is probably just for the police officers.

~~~~~~~~~~

Rhonda61 wrote:
She was at a yarn show. Her left over yarn was delivered to her home in boxes and left outside her home. Someone stole the yarn from outside her home. She was just wanting people to be looking and if they see someone selling her brand of yarn, to please let her know.

~~~~~~~~~~

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
My 4th post:
Jun 14, 2018 18:24:52 
Answering this post:


Rhonda61 said:


> Thank you!!! All I was doing was trying to help a fellow knitter get her stolen yarn back! She did report it to the police. She has taken all the necessary precautions!
> No matter what I post, This " Jenny" person wants to Bully and Belittle people. I asked her on a previous post if she was an Admin. She never responded!! Admin or not, she succeeded in doing what she set out to accomplish. Bravo, Jenny!!! On a fine days work!
> 
> If anyone else finds this persons yarn please let her know. My last post on here ... to many other forums around where you are not belittled.





JennyG12 said:


> That was uncalled for.
> Think what you want. It doesn't bother me in the least.
> I stated what I thought about the matter. End of story.
> 
> ...


~~~~~

Now go look back and see who was actually doing the worse insinuating and speculating of what you were up to.
Then after my posts you actually went out of your way to call me out time and time again with no just cause with further allogations that what was said by another, was said by me -- wrong.

I am being accused falsely and here is my posting for my rebutal. Every accused is entitled to their say.
I will keep you on ignore. Have a good day to all.

Page 8


----------



## malem (Aug 31, 2017)

You're very welcome! I'm sorry that you had to suffer the slings and arrows of those who view anything and everything with suspicion. BTW, trying to contact admin is a fruitless pursuit. I've sent several emails to them over the past couple of months and have had no response. Take good care of yourself and thank you for trying to be one of the "good guys/gals".


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

You are.


janallynbob said:


> I'm confused, if she had it stolen, how can she sell it? Am I reading this wrong?
> 
> Janallyn


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

Rhonda61 said:


> Thank you for posting the pictures. I should have done this, but honestly after my last post I was unsure what I could and could not post.
> 
> To the negatives out there, I just wanted a help a person who had her hand dyed yarns stolen. Nothing more. I just feel very badly for her.
> 
> If I could get an Admin, I'd get this taken down. I don't think there is one though.


You are welcome Rhonda. There is nothing wrong or insensitive about posting photos or screen shots if the "owner" says it's ok.


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

janallynbob said:


> I'm confused, if she had it stolen, how can she sell it? Am I reading this wrong?
> 
> Janallyn


I can't see where she said she wanted to sell it. She said she wanted to share it. As in telling other people about it. Or maybe I just read it wrong.


----------



## flyovercindy (Jan 24, 2013)

Ellie RD said:


> Who said that she didn't report it to the police??? And how seriously do you think the police in NYC are going to take this?? Bottom line, I think that if the thief is going to try to unload this yarn, KP members may be the ones to see it show up somewhere like Ebay, etc.


EXACTLY what I was thinking! Not a priority to NYC police, most likely.... 
THEY don't frequent sites and ads selling good yarn - WE DO!


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Is there a lot number or item number we should be looking for? That might help. Otherwise, how would the average person know the stolen yarn from any of her other inventory?


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

books said:


> Is there a lot number or item number we should be looking for? That might help. Otherwise, how would the average person know the stolen yarn from any of her other inventory?


You could go to her Facebook page and ask her directly. Do search, "Yarn Over New York"


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

malem said:


> You're very welcome! I'm sorry that you had to suffer the slings and arrows of those who view anything and everything with suspicion. BTW, trying to contact admin is a fruitless pursuit. I've sent several emails to them over the past couple of months and have had no response. Take good care of yourself and thank you for trying to be one of the "good guys/gals".


Thank you! Malem. I honestly wish I had never posted this. I was only wanting to help, and the backlash from this is horrible! Thank you again for all the support!


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Why is she not able to set up an account here on KP and provide the details herself? You said she has an etsy shop and is active on Facebook so she obviously knows how to use a computer, set up an account and post.
> 
> I'm a retired FedEx employee and know that USPS, FedEx and UPS all have the same standards. In multi-unit dwellings, packages are NOT to be left in hallways or commons areas. The carrier is to put a notice in the recipients mailbox to claim the package at the post office. FedEx and UPS use doortags for this purpose.
> 
> If the yarn was being shipped back from a show, simply requesting a signature upon delivery would be a wise option. I'm sorry but there are a lot of "holes" in this story.


I live in a townhouse complex and often see Canada Post, FedEx, UPS and Purolator leave packages at front doors. Each house has a utility closet beside the door (not locked). If I am expecting a package I leave a note with instructions to put the package and note in the closet. Only once has an item been undelivered. Of course it was yarn and as I was not given a tracking number maybe it was not sent (Etsy vendor).


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

Won't a Police report with the pictures and name help catch the thief?


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh how awful to have all her beautiful yarns stolen...I hope she gets it back 

Thank you for posting about it on here


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

I don't normally read posts that have numerous pages because I figure there will be a lot of negative response's. I'm sure most of us can decide how to react without people posting doubting and negative comments. I suggest watching kijijj. I hope the person who took the yarn gets caught.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh, that is so low! The nerve that creep had! I would keep checking Craig's List, and ebay, etsy, places like that. So very sorry this happened to you! Too bad everyone can't find a neighbor that is a homebody and we could have parcels delivered there. I have begun sending packages and important mail with a "signature required" request. If the person I send to is not home, the item will not be delivered until a signature is given. Sometimes after 2 tries, the US Post Office keeps the item for so many days, but leaves a notice at the person's home. When they go to pick it up at the post office, they must show I.D. and sign for it. It costs more, but is worth it.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Rhonda61 said:


> I am not a scammer nor am I an instigator. I belong to a Facebook Forum, where a woman who dyes her own yarn proceeded to tell that her yarn that was leftover from a show was stolen. She simply asked if we could share this information on our knitting forums.
> 
> I thought that I would be sharing with a group of women who would understand. The reason my initial posts were so vague, is The last post I did on here,I was told you can't put this, you can't put that, and I had to go back and delete. This " Jenny" person just went after me on that post. As well as putting information that is supposedly ok to put. The link to this girls website with her freebies for subscribers.
> 
> ...


Rhonda, please do not think it was not okay to post what you posted about the stolen yarn. You can choose to put the people who are upsetting you on formal "ignore". That way they cannot comment on any post of yours. Of course they can "hijack a post" which is what a few of them do constantly. Please know that most of the people here are sweet and caring. The negative ones must be leading very sad lives I think it is wonderful that you are helping the lady who had her yarn stolen

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

KnittingNerd said:


> There are so many people here on KP. Different backgrounds, personalities there's wonderful people here as well as very Toxic people and narcissistic people just looking for a chance to attack and belittle another just to feel good about themselves. They want to convince you that there is something wrong with you and that they are right and you're wrong.
> 
> They say when you run into a Narcissist they raise hell about something you do, something you say, try to say something you said it is wrong or doesn't make sense. Act and treat you like you did something wrong. They make you question your own actions, words or thoughts. They try to convince you no matter what you say is wrong and they are right. They bully you into submission to agree with them. They are like a pack of dogs attacking you over and over until you submit to their thoughts, actions, and meanings of you.
> 
> ...


I thought about you when I heard there was a tornado in your area yesterday. So glad you seem to be doing well. I like your post very much! Blessings!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

malem said:


> Can we now leave the OP be? It seems pretty clear that she had no nefarious intent.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KnittingNerd (Mar 28, 2012)

raindancer said:


> I thought about you when I heard there was a tornado in your area yesterday. So glad you seem to be doing well. I like your post very much! Blessings!


Aww thank you! Yes, things are fine now just alot of clean up they are doing now. ????


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

books said:


> I'm sure that you posted with the best of intentions, and you did not deserve to be jumped on (suspicion should not be the first reaction here) I am not sure how you expect us to help.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## t_venson (Oct 26, 2017)

1. I hope the yarn is found or that she is properly reimbursed from her insurance company.
2. I think it would help everyone if when copying and pasting, to state so before the post. That way there is no confusion about if the post is about the OP or the post is about someone else. Then there wouldn't be so many negative, questioning responses. Just my two cents


----------



## Kolby (Jan 22, 2011)

I understood what you were asking from your very first post. And, I read all of the other posts. You were trying to help. No need to apologize. Hope she gets it back.



Rhonda61 said:


> Thank you so much!!! You have NO Idea how much your post means to me. Really!! I truly was just trying to help someone. My daughter just gave me an hour lecture on not posting! LOL!!!
> I am pretty naive and tend to take things at face value. All I could think of how badly this woman must have felt. I did " go off" on Jenny because the last post I did asking about a pattern last week, she went after me then too. I just lost it!
> 
> I am trying to get everything I've done deleted,
> ...


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Kolby said:


> I understood what you were asking from your very first post. And, I read all of the other posts. You were trying to help. No need to apologize. Hope she gets it back.


Me too. Why are people so grumpy and aggressive these days? Point scoring? Off strangers, why?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

beanscene said:


> Me too. Why are people so grumpy and aggressive these days? Point scoring? Off strangers, why?


It appears to me that some folks scan rather than read, fill in the blanks with their own thoughts, then behave as if they had just read the message word for word and know what they are talking about. Folks who like conspiracy theories seem especially prone to this type of thinking/behavior. I have pretty much figured out the what, but the elusive why is beyond my comprehension ;~).


----------



## KnittingNerd (Mar 28, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> It appears to me that some folks scan rather than read, fill in the blanks with their own thoughts, then behave as if they had just read the message word for word and know what they are talking about. Folks who like conspiracy theories seem especially prone to this type of thinking/behavior. I have pretty much figured out the what, but the elusive why is beyond my comprehension; ~).


Very true! Then they play the victim card. Total Narcissistic behavior. It doesn't deserve any attention. When they are outnumbered they tend to back off. But, when not they tend to never stop. It's sad.


----------



## flyovercindy (Jan 24, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> It appears to me that some folks scan rather than read, fill in the blanks with their own thoughts, then behave as if they had just read the message word for word and know what they are talking about. Folks who like conspiracy theories seem especially prone to this type of thinking/behavior. I have pretty much figured out the what, but the elusive why is beyond my comprehension ;~).


...yep..., an unfortunate behavior that I believe causes more fights here than anything... :sm03:


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> It appears to me that some folks scan rather than read, fill in the blanks with their own thoughts, then behave as if they had just read the message word for word and know what they are talking about. Folks who like conspiracy theories seem especially prone to this type of thinking/behavior. I have pretty much figured out the what, but the elusive why is beyond my comprehension ;~).


Makes sense but like you, I just wonder why and what they get out of it?


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

flyovercindy said:


> ...yep..., an unfortunate behavior that I believe causes more fights here than anything... :sm03:


????


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

beanscene said:


> Makes sense but like you, I just wonder why and what they get out of it?


I have a brother who, from the time I can remember, would and will do anything for attention. He was not in the least discriminating about what kind of attention it was; he simply wanted the limelight at all times and in all places. Perhaps they have something in common with him ;~D.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> I have a brother who, from the time I can remember, would and will do anything for attention. He was not in the least discriminating about what kind of attention it was; he simply wanted the limelight at all times and in all places. Perhaps they have something in common with him ;~D.


Proof of nature v nurture??


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

beanscene said:


> Proof of nature v nurture??


Ah, an excellent point!


----------



## PhoneGal (Dec 12, 2016)

Why not share it here?? Good grief!!~

Check all the re-selling sites out there- there are a lot: OfferUp, oh man.. anyone have names of other reselling sites?? I know there's another ebay site, that's run by them but called something else.. its a local ebay... oh check all of those online sales sites look for those with the yarn. I would so love to help, if I knew the types of yarns, and the city it happened in I would be happy to help look! I despise theft.


----------



## PhoneGal (Dec 12, 2016)

JennyG12 said:


> None of this makes any logical sense to me.
> 1) Police report? - Let them handle it - it is their job.
> 2) Insurance claim to loss of business inventory? Will be re-imbursed, depending on policy.
> 3) Making public the photo of 'someone' male or female without police okay, is getting that person (yarn seller) in legal trouble.
> ...


But the police DON't do their job. They do, but can only do so much. The police no longer have the time or manpower to scour online sales websites. MOST of the time, the victim or friends of victim have to solve thefts themselves. I know this, becuase where I live, this is the norm. Police I thought checked pawn shops for stolen items daily. In my state of Arizona, a victim of a burglary found his items at a pawn shop. Not small dollar items, not yarn, but costly jewelry/weapons. Where were the "daily police logs required by law"? Victim did all the leg work.

Sometimes you practically have video of the crime and the police STILL do nothing.

So- not to muddy up the waters of this whole post-

Victim is in New York and her store is https://www.etsy.com/shop/yarnovernewyork

She HAS video of the theft. She had big boxes of yarn stolen, yarn from her trunk show. NYC is a very big place. It would be hard for me to help look at online sellers posts in that big a place, especially for that yarn. I DO hope the jerk who stole her stuff is caught and prosecuted. What a shame.

EDIt- this is in no wise meant to discredit the police! I meant to imply, that the police cannot do what they used to be able to do any longer. No funding, new laws, whatever. Basically we have to do a lot more work to get things done nowadays.

And I don't see what the "big red flag" was? She was a victim of a theft. I don't see what the deal is. I take people at their word.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes, you are. Read it again. She wants to share the info. :sm11:


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Rhonda61 said:


> I am not a scammer nor am I an instigator. I belong to a Facebook Forum, where a woman who dyes her own yarn proceeded to tell that her yarn that was leftover from a show was stolen. She simply asked if we could share this information on our knitting forums.
> 
> I thought that I would be sharing with a group of women who would understand. The reason my initial posts were so vague, is The last post I did on here,I was told you can't put this, you can't put that, and I had to go back and delete. This " Jenny" person just went after me on that post. As well as putting information that is supposedly ok to put. The link to this girls website with her freebies for subscribers.
> 
> ...


I just put a post up with pictures the person sent me of some of her yarns that were stolen, this woman is just asking people to keep they eye out if anyone happens to see any of it being sold online.
The woman whose yarn was stolen lives in NYC

all many are trying to do is help get the word out for her, don't see anything wrong with doing that.

yes this has been posted many places online, the more who are aware of it, maybe a chance someone will see if being sold online.


----------

